# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  میشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت؟؟

## Dayi javad

جوری ک این ملت دارن معدلو تاثیر میدن و با این اطلاعات ک هر کی میرسه میگه اگ اینجور باش ک هر کی قبلا بچگی کرده .و درس نخونده و معدلش پایین ک اتحش خوندس 
از همین تریبون از سال سومی ها و کلا بچه هایی ک هنوز دیپلم نگرفتم  خواهش و تمنا میکنم جون عزیزتون درس بخونین و معدلتون رو بالا ببرین

تا دو روز دیگ اینجور نشی  :Yahoo (2): 

حالا این دولت عزیز هم نمیاد قشنگ توضیح بده ک کلا معدلو چ جور تاثیر میدن میانگین داره نداره !!
 اااااااااااااای خدا

----------


## Janvaljan

ا*ز رشته خودت نه ولی از بقیه رشته ها اره میتونی اما باید وایستی تا پیش دانشگاهیت تموم بشه ، یعنی دیپلم مجدد به کنکور اولت نمیرسه ، میتونی بعد فارغ التحصیلی از پیش دانشگاهیت ، تابستونش یا مهر برای دیپلم مجدد رشته دیگه امتحان نهاییاشو بدی و با اون دیپلم جدید کنکور دومتو شرکت کنی....تاپیک زیر جواب همه سولاتتو میده :*


میشه دوبار دیپلم گرفت؟

----------


## JoKeR

> جوری ک این ملت دارن معدلو تاثیر میدن و با این اطلاعات ک هر کی میرسه میگه اگ اینجور باش ک هر کی قبلا بچگی کرده .و درس نخونده و معدلش پایین ک اتحش خوندس 
> از همین تریبون از سال سومی ها و کلا بچه هایی ک هنوز دیپلم نگرفتم  خواهش و تمنا میکنم جون عزیزتون درس بخونین و معدلتون رو بالا ببرین
> 
> تا دو روز دیگ اینجور نشی 
> 
> حالا این دولت عزیز هم نمیاد قشنگ توضیح بده ک کلا معدلو چ جور تاثیر میدن میانگین داره نداره !!
>  اااااااااااااای خدا


از همین منبر به تمام ملت اسلامی به همه اونایی که گناه کبیره کردن و سال سوم رو خراب کردن پیشنهاد میکنم که دیپلم مجدد بگیرن.
باور کنید کارتون خیلی خیلی راحت میشه و با یه دیپلم انسانی حتی با معدل 10 هم میتونین درصد تاثیر  معدل رو در کنکور خنثی کنید و راحت چند صد زتبه جابه جا شین
باور کنید خیلی آسونه.

----------


## Dayi javad

اگ ی دیپلم دیگ بگیری میشه با معدل اون تو رشته تجربی کنکور داد؟؟ یا معدل هر دیپلمی فقط واس همون رشتس؟؟؟

----------


## sunny

> اگ ی دیپلم دیگ بگیری میشه با معدل اون تو رشته تجربی کنکور داد؟؟ یا معدل هر دیپلمی فقط واس همون رشتس؟؟؟


 با هر دیپلمی میتونین تو هر رشته ای که خواستین شرکت کنین...لزومی نداره که نوع دیپلم و گروه آزمایشی یکی باشه

----------

